# Does your baby bark?



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

I am curious to know how common Angus's temperment is among other Malts. He never barks. And I mean *never* . Ever. Not at other dogs, people, anything. If anything, he loves to see new people -- it's someone new to kiss!









The only time he makes vocal sounds would be if he whines to be let out of his room (with the baby gate) - he stays there when we must go out without him or he'll let out a little growl when I have to take something away, like a stock he's stolen.

What about yours? Do they bark?


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

chelsey our maltese does not bark only to be let outside with chester.
but the other day when we took them waking. We past a lady pushing her daughter No barking there. Then my husban desided to go to tim hortons while I waited outside with the puppies. Then teens walked passed me.. and they both went belistick. I just can't figure that out. Chelsey was barking up a storm and it had growling in it too and so was chester.







any Ideas.

Chester our yorkie is a big barking never stops barks for every noise in the home.


----------



## Bellas Mummy (Feb 15, 2004)

Oooh yes! Bella just LOVES the sound of her own voice!!

shes never aggressive when she barks, and she doesn't bark when we're out and about in public or anything but she does bark whenever shes really happy or excited. (like when people come to visit or shes playing outside in the garden)

Hate to say it but its a really annoying sound too.








Its more like a super hugh pitched squeak that goes right though you than a proper bark lol







it drives you mad!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Angus_@Apr 19 2005, 12:52 PM
> *I am curious to know how common Angus's temperment is among other Malts. He never barks. And I mean never . Ever. Not at other dogs, people, anything. If anything, he loves to see new people -- it's someone new to kiss!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Isn't Angus still a puppy? Neither Kallie nor Catcher barked until they were several months' old. Now they bark if they want my attention. And they sort of bark and squeal at each other when they are playing....


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Peanut didn't bark until he was about 16 weeks old...I thought I got lucky







He 'said' his first word at the vets office and all the tech's and vet's were jumping around because Peanut finally found his voice! It kinda grew into excessive barking after a run in with an unleashed and untrained big dog...







We're working on his fear aggression now...









TicTac (who I am picking up TOMORROW







) already barked when I visited him at the breeder's house. He's 12 weeks this week.

I agree with Bella's Mummy!!!! Peanut's barks can be VERY high pitched and I swear it just zaps your eardrums


----------



## Angus (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 19 2005, 01:48 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't Angus still a puppy? Neither Kallie nor Catcher barked until they were several months' old. Now they bark if they want my attention. And they sort of bark and squeal at each other when they are playing....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54163
[/B][/QUOTE]

Yup! He's still a pup - just under six months old (he's 23 weeks). I have been wondering if he will just start one day, but somehow I don't think so. There's absolutely no inclination to do so. He has no fear and loves new people and things. 

But maybe he will? Who knows. It won't matter to me unless it's out of control. I just find it kind of odd that he never makes a peep, that's all, and I was wondering if there are other dogs out there that stayed that way....


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I wasn't even sure Tuffy had a voice until he was about 6 months old! He rarely would bark or growl or vocalize at all. But then I took him to puppy class at Petsmart and he turned on me. He now barks a TON more than before. He is typically quiet when we are just sitting around the house, but he barks like a mad dog whenever he hears someone coming up the stairs or knocking at the door, he is impossible to stop when that happens. He also tends to bark when I'm not home. I got that little Bow-lingual bark translator and it has a home alone option that records how many times they bark and it looks like he's going nuts when I'm not home.. kinda scary! I hope my neighbors aren't ticked off. My little puppy hardly barks at all right now... she will vocalize if Tuffy starts barking, if I look at her funny or if Tuffy and her get too worked up. I think she has the potential to become a very vocal barker so I'm trying to train her now instead of waiting like I did with Tuffy.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Phoebe is just now really starting to find her voice. she is 5 1/2 months old. Its really only when she sees something. like the neighbor's cat or the wild turkeys running over my lawn through the woods. then look out - there is no stopping her







I dont mind that she barks to warn me of anything, I just wish she would stop when she knew I knew what it was she was fussing over


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Apr 19 2005, 01:21 PM
> *He is typically quiet when we are just sitting around the house, but he barks like a mad dog whenever he hears someone coming up the stairs or knocking at the door, he is impossible to stop when that happens.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54173*


[/QUOTE]
Lexi is like that.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

Tini just started with the "crazy" bark since I moved...she freaks out if someone comes to the door...







I really have to break her of the habit...


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Paris didn't bark for the longest time. (she is 6 months old yesterday). About the only time she barks now is when she wants someone to play with her. However, she did get mad at me last night because I kept telling her "No bite". I was on the couch (which is really unusual because I usually sit on the floor playing with her) and was trying to pet her. She kept trying to bite me and I kept telling her "no bite". Everytime I told her that she would just go crazy with her barking. I know she was trying to get the last word in because it was a deeper bark than usual and a whole lot more of it. I just laughed at her. Then she went crazy and did her 100 mile dash around the coffee table and JUMPED up on the couch! She had never done THAT before! Once up on the couch she flopped down and acted sooo tired!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Apr 19 2005, 01:54 PM
> *Paris didn't bark for the longest time.  (she is 6 months old yesterday).  About the only time she barks now is when she wants someone to play with her.  However, she did get mad at me last night because I kept telling her "No bite".  I was on the couch (which is really unusual because I usually sit on the floor playing with her) and was trying to pet her.  She kept trying to bite me and I kept telling her "no bite".  Everytime I told her that she would just go crazy with her barking.  I know she was trying to get the last word in because it was a deeper bark than usual and a whole lot more of it.  I just laughed at her.  Then she went crazy and did her 100 mile dash around the coffee table and JUMPED up on the couch!  She had never done THAT before!  Once up on the couch she flopped down and acted sooo tired!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Aren't they the funniest thing?! Lexi talks back to me also. It is so hard not to laugh. She also does the 100 mile dash (I call it Puppy NASCAR).


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Apr 19 2005, 02:02 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aren't they the funniest thing?! Lexi talks back to me also. It is so hard not to laugh. She also does the 100 mile dash (I call it Puppy NASCAR).
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54195
[/B][/QUOTE]
She definitely keeps me laughing. She usually uses me for a ramp when I'm sitting on the floor leaning against the couch. She will come running at me and just run right up my body. Most of the time I've figured out which way to turn my head but once I turned it wrong and she ran right into my check. Ouch, it hurt me so I know it had to have hurt her. A few kisses later she was back to running around.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paris+Apr 19 2005, 02:11 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
She definitely keeps me laughing. She usually uses me for a ramp when I'm sitting on the floor leaning against the couch. She will come running at me and just run right up my body. Most of the time I've figured out which way to turn my head but once I turned it wrong and she ran right into my check. Ouch, it hurt me so I know it had to have hurt her. A few kisses later she was back to running around.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54199
[/B][/QUOTE]

LOL!! When Lexi and her friend Ellie are playing in my apartment they always make me part of the track. They love to race back and forth across my lap. Doesn't matter where I sit I'm going to be part of the track. At first it is cute and funny but after 20 minutes of them running back and forth across my lap every 30 seconds it gets pretty old.


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Mine bark when they hear something outside and when they get excited when playing.If they are barking at something outside when I want them to SHUT UP..I rattle the can







Works for us















Course when Lamby thinks its treat time ,she will go in circles and bark at the treat spot


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I put Barkaholics. It's so annoying! I should have gotten them more socialized.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 19 2005, 10:53 AM
> *TicTac (who I am picking up TOMORROW
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Littlepeanut,

I am soooo excited for you! I can't wait to see pics.


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 19 2005, 02:25 PM
> *I put Barkaholics.  It's so annoying!  I should have gotten them more socialized.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54233*


[/QUOTE]


me too.... -_- I wish Princess is more socialized. I need to let her out more often. I'm just too paranoid that she might get dirty.


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by okw+Apr 19 2005, 05:36 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Littlepeanut,

I am soooo excited for you! I can't wait to see pics.





























<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54235
[/B][/QUOTE]
Aww! Thanks, don't think I can sleep tonight!! I promise lots of pics for you guys!!! Sorry to interupt the barking post


----------



## I love my PALBERT (Jul 17, 2004)

Palbert barks quite a bit when we're in public. He will not shut up when we're at the park or PetSmart. PLUS, when we're in the car- he'll bark at big semi trucks and anything loud. MOREOVER, when Palbert AND Tuffy are in the car, or together, Tuffy might bark and that sets off Palbert. Which is funny, because Palbert may not even know why Tuffy started to bark at! He just feels he needs to join in. It's quite annoying. 

As for leaving him at home, he doesn't much bark when I'm leaving, and when I walk up the stairs to my apartment, I don't hear him from outside. If I'm lucky, he won't even bark when I'm inside the house. So all in all, he's been pretty manageable in the barking aspect. 

I was thinking of some kind of bark inhibitor collar, but most say for dogs 6lbs and up. Well Palbert is barely 4 lbs, so I'm not too sure on that. I just don't want to annoy my neighbors and get in trouble with my apartment complex. So far so good.


----------



## Sunshine (Aug 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Angus+Apr 19 2005, 01:13 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]

Yup! He's still a pup - just under six months old (he's 23 weeks). I have been wondering if he will just start one day, but somehow I don't think so. There's absolutely no inclination to do so. He has no fear and loves new people and things. 

But maybe he will? Who knows. It won't matter to me unless it's out of control. I just find it kind of odd that he never makes a peep, that's all, and I was wondering if there are other dogs out there that stayed that way....
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54167
[/B][/QUOTE]
Abby was the same until about 6-7 months old ....

THEN .....









I'm having a problem at the moment with her barking at anything and everything... I don't mind little barks every now and then... but it's the 4am "everyone else is asleep but us" barking when she goes out to go potty and the "let's bark at a moth... or fly... or air... or sunlight... or whatever we can manage to think of" barking that drives me









It's not overly excessive but I want to nip it now before it gets majorly out of control... any ideas?


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

Sylphide used to bark some, but not too much (my others prior to Sylphide were very quiet dogs). Shrek is a barker. He has a very deep manly voice that sounds so out of place in a little Maltese puppy! He sounds HUGE! Anyway, now both Sylphide and Shrek bark at everything. We're working on it.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

When I have extra dogs in the house, they can turn into a pack with the barking...so, everyone knows the command to hush, especially the ring leader. I like my dogs to bark when someone comes to the door but they have to hush when I tell them. I find asking for an alternative behavior the most effective way to curb marking.


----------



## mousern (Apr 18, 2005)

When Deni is playing or trying to get attention from the rest of the dogs, she barks up a storm...that high pitched mini bark. It doesn't bother me as I love to watch them play and zip through the house yip yapping at each other. It usually doesn't last for more than 5 minutes at a time and they get their exercise. On the other hand, when I leave to go teach my clinicals the dogs are left in the front part of the house and she'll start barking (we think to play) but she wakes up DH who works nights and usually doesn't get up until noon. Deni usually starts barking at about 8 AM when I'm not around.

Deni also barks if she's outside and wants to come back in...


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG!! Lexi was such a brat last night. My neigbor has a 7 week old rat terrier that she has had for about a week(







I know!). Lexi met it for the first time yesterday. Normally when she meets a dog for the first time she tries to act all macho and barks at it. She wouldn't shut up!! She barked for 45 minutes straight!


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Chelsey_@Apr 19 2005, 12:01 PM
> *chelsey  our maltese does not bark only to be let outside with chester.
> but the other day when we took them waking.  We past a lady pushing her daughter No barking there.  Then my husban desided to go to tim hortons while I waited outside with  the puppies.  Then teens walked passed me.. and they both went belistick.  I just can't figure that out.  Chelsey was barking up a storm and it had growling in it too and so was chester.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

That sounds exactly like Sunny, I can have him around all sorts of dogs and people and never hear a word out of him but every once in a while someone just sends off a bad vibe I guess he he goes crazy barking.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

Harley barks at his reflection in the fireplace doors,barks at birds outside,barks at the duckies in our lake,barks at the neighbors outside-you name it,he barks.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Chloe doesn't do much barking at home or in the car. She's really bad when we take her out though. She absolutely doesn't like kids - especially if they are running. We went away for the weekend and unexpectedly found ourselves at a kids afternoon party. She had a fit everytime they ran by, and we had her on her leash during this time because we knew she'd be barking.

She's also pretty bad if I'm holding her in my arms at a store. Not so much if the store isn't too crowded, but if there's a few people she's really on guard-dog alert. I know *everyone* here realizes how dangerous the little old lady at the fabric store is, and what a threat she is to me. 

I finally broke down and bought her a puppy stroller. She loves it, and stays pretty calm in it when we're shopping. I'm also trying to come up with something she loves for when I'm somewhere that has carts. I want to be able to give her something to chew on so she'll settle down on her blankie in a shopping cart. I've tried different carriers for her and I just can't handle the weight after a while. She's 7 lbs on the nose, and gets heavy after a while!

Whenever possible I just let her walk on her leash. She seems the calmest then when she can explore things at her own pace.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Indy barks when he wants something, like if we are not looking his way and he wants us to, he will bark. He barks when my husband comes home from work, he is so happy that he is home he goes crazy







He also barks like if he were talking to us, sometimes when we talk to him he barks, almost as if he is answering us







He will bark if he is unhappy, for instance he does not care to be in his carrying bag, that is when he barks the most! He isn't a constant barker or annoying at all, there is always a good reason for his barking (or so he thinks..hehehe) and it isn't the non-stop kind







This morning my husband was holding him when he (my husband) first woke up and Indy barked so I would look at him, come over and give him kisses and say good morning


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I guess I should add a post for Tic now







He's a brat!!!! He barks only when he wants something he can't have. If Peanut has the toy Tic wants, Tic will bark until Peanut gives up the toy (then of course Tic doesn't want it anymore







). Same with food/treats, if Peanut is up on the sofa Tic will bark because he wants to be up on the sofa...and the list goes on! :new_Eyecrazy: The "Nothing is free" training really did wonders for Peanut, so we're trying it out on Tic now. TicTac is such a jealous boy too. Everyone warned me when I decided to get another malt that Peanut may feel jealous and need some extra attention, but he's fine, it's Tic who has the jealousy issues. It's just really hard on our ears when Tic gets Peanut all riled up and they both start barking


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Thanks heavens Lady is not a barker. She will bark at the door if she has to potty and bark at me if it's one minute past her mealtime or her Twist and Treat is empty, but that's about it. She never barks at "things", like noises, people, etc. She is dead calm about new or strange surroundings, just maybe want to be picked up or sit on my lap if she's a little nervous. Heck, she even went through the car wash with me the other day!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Jonathan would be a very yappy dog if I permitted it. I always allow them a few barks at something outside and then tell them that's enough. I trained the that's enough by asking for an alternative behavior (recall and sit).


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Oh, you make it sound SO EASY!! We have tried that to no avail....We do NOT reinforce the behavoir by constantly harping at her to "stop it". We have tried the "sit, quiet" command (both of which she knows) and it is relentless...We have removed her from the location and even tried crating her or putting her in another room. Nothing seems to help. We have even just let her bark and completely ignored her...Sisse is the "Queen Yapper"!! Any other suggestions....she just seems to be on guard every minute of every day. She even wakes when she is napping and immediately lets out one or two good barks. Heck, she barks so hard her entire body comes off the floor! She barks and looks at us like "see, I'm protecting our stuff" or to see if she's "doing a good job" for us......I don't know how to stop it.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

This is from the Humane Society. It's basically how I taught Petie not to "brainless bark" all the time. It really does work and teaching the "hush" command is a sanity-saver. It's like having an "off" button.

Petie figured out how to whisper bark, too, like if he really, really, HAD to bark in the middle of the night but knew I would tell him to "hush"!

Behavior Tip of the Month 
By Carole Beck Schatz 

Hush 1
QUESTION:

My dog barks and whines all the time, even in the house. I've tried yelling "no bark" but she barks even more. I need some peace and quiet. Can you help me?

ANSWER:

Barking is genetically programmed into most dogs. After all, they are descended from wolves who need to alert their pack when danger threatens. 

Similar to the wolf pack, most pet owners want their dogs to alert them when strangers approach. However, some dogs take their jobs too seriously and bark all the time. It's our job as responsible dog owners to TEACH them when to bark and when not to bark. 

Unfortunately, barking "No Bark!" at your dog is meaningless to her if she hasn't learned what those words mean. You need to teach her the command "HUSH". The best way to do this is to start backwards by putting her barking on cue. Thus, teach her the command "speak" or "alert". 

Take your dog and some delicious treats to the front door. 
Ring the doorbell. 
When your pup barks, instantly say "speak" and pop a food treat in her mouth. 
Do this every hour until you can say "speak" and your canine will bark without you having to ring the doorbell. 
Say "speak" in various locations of the house. Always praise and treat when your pup barks on command. 
Now on to teaching "Hush". 

Go back to step 1 above. This time when you say "speak" and your dog barks, hold the food treat in your fist under her nose and say "hushhhhhh". Delay giving her the treat for 1 second. She will stop barking because she is fixated on the treat. After 1 second, give her the treat. 
Every hour repeat this and extend the interval between "hush" and giving the food. Work up to 10 seconds of quiet. 
When your pup will "speak" and "hush" on cue, do it in different rooms of the house. 
I like to add hand signals since dogs are not verbal animals. They learn best if you use body language. 

Start using "Hush" when your dog is barking inappropriately. When she obeys, always reward her with play, petting, praise, walks, an occasional treat or anything she loves. 

However, you need to be aware that just knowing the meaning of the command "hush" does not guarantee that all dogs will obey all the time. Next month we will deal with how to get your canine to "hush" consistently even when he doesn't want to. 

Until then, keep training and hopefully the bark will stop here.

Good luck.

Carole Schatz, CPDT Certified Pet Dog Trainer 
Best Friend Behavior Counseling and Training 
San Diego, Ca. 619-460-6888 
Positively teaching pets and their people since 1977


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Brainless Barking, I LOVE that term!! Thanks Marj, we'll work on this according to the article. I sure know that we aren't getting anywhere doing what we're doing now!!


----------



## elliesmomie (Apr 9, 2005)

l.e. doesn't hardly bark at all. the only times i've heard her bark is when she's frustrated. like when one of her toys rolls under the couch or in the morning when she wants me to wake up. i kinda wish that she would bark when people come to the front door. i live on my own and it would be a comfort, but i know if i praise barking it may become a bad habit. the thing that drives me crazy is her whining sometimes. she whines when she doesn't get her way and i'm working really hard on teaching her "quiet" or "hush".


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

When Lacey was young she started the barking...stopped it right away. She doesn't like the soda can with pennies in it at all. I would chase her around the house with it. The first time she stopped barking and peed where she was standing. Now she barks when something is wrong...cats are fighting and she wants us to break them up. She gets very upset when her cat brothers fight. The other night she got upset and let us know that coyotes were close to the house. So I guess what I am trying to say is let them know when it is okay to bark and when it is not. Didn't take long to teach Lacey which was okay. Now we are working on her behavior towards strangers. She doesn't want people she doesn't know coming near her.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sisses Momma_@May 11 2005, 11:04 AM
> *Oh, you make it sound SO EASY!!  We have tried that to no avail....We do NOT reinforce the behavoir by constantly harping at her to "stop it".  We have tried the "sit, quiet" command (both of which she knows) and it is relentless...We have removed her from the location and even tried crating her or putting her in another room.  Nothing seems to help.  We have even just let her bark and completely ignored her...Sisse is the "Queen Yapper"!!  Any other suggestions....she just seems to be on guard every minute of every day.  She even wakes when she is napping and immediately lets out one or two good barks.  Heck, she barks so hard her entire body comes off the floor!  She barks and looks at us like "see, I'm protecting our stuff" or to see if she's "doing a good job" for us......I don't know how to stop it.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=61590*


[/QUOTE]

1. How consistent are you with any one thing? 

2. You've put her on a leash, walked her away, and done sits and downs for treats and she barks through that? 

3. Have you done much obedience with her? A NILIF program would be ideal...I get the impression she is running the show and for the most part ignoring you. 

4. Give her more organized exercise. Yappy dogs often need more physical and mental stimulation. This means walks, fetch, obedience class, training sessions at home, food toys, etc. 

5. Reinforce quiet behavior. We often forget to reward our dogs when they are sitting quietly or entertaining themselves. The more rewarding a behavior is, the more likely it is to be repeated. 

Bottom line with me is I don't tolerate much crap from my dogs. If you don't listen to me the first time every time, we have a problem and you need to go back to the basics which means doing something for every bit of attention and zero priveleges. Yet, I can work with them on a purely positive basis. Positive does not mean permissive. If I don't want my dog doing something, I ask them to do something else. If that means they need their mouth busy, teach her to pick up a toy on command or to grumble quietly. Sometimes you have to get creative. 

I have worked with a trainer who successfully used a citronella bark collar on a few dogs in combination with reinforcing quiet behavior. The collar was a tool for training, not a solution to the problem. Most toy breeds just aren't that driven that behavior modification without a tool like that can't work.


----------



## NONNY (May 21, 2006)

Izzy LOVES to bark (when she's feeling good). She loves to go out on the screened porch, just to bark and get all the neighborhood barking. 

Before she lost his sight she barked at bicycles, children playing, snowmen drove her crazy, shoes (she really disliked two-toned shoes), hats (even when the hat was off the head), leaves blowing on trees, trucks, motorcycles, and she loved to bark at hubby.

Now she barks at any movement she sees and how dare anyone knock on the door! Movements without sound makes her do a scary aggressive barking. Those can be anything from a balloon to a box or a person.

She also has a bark that says "Nonny I need water NOW!" That's a different bark.

She has devoloped a bark that says "The puppies shouldn't be doing that". That's a different bark too.

When she is well enough to bark, it's music to my ears!! (But not the agressive sounding one!)

Does she look like a barker?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Nemo only barks if strangers are near my house.. But that is their job
they are supposed to bark..











Andrea~


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

I have to say that Pacino didn't find his voice until he was about 6 months, he just turned 1 year old on the 29th of May. Then he really didn't bark unless he wanted my attention. But then about 3 months ago, he started barking at every little noise.....Now, he has learned that he can only bark at the normal things!! LOL



He doesn't bark at people when outside, he is very friendly and loves children, teens and adults alike. I have noticed that he is more gentle around children and that warms my heart!!



I have noticed that new noises set him off so what I do is I take him to the window where he hears the noice (like the lawnmower, loud car, etc) and show him what it is and then he is OK with it. I think it is hard for them because they hear something and can't get to the window to see because they are so small so I help him along!



Marie & (Let's go look out the window, Mommy!) Pacino


----------



## M&M's MOM (May 10, 2005)

Occasionally I will hear a little bark from Molly but basically she lets Maggie speak for both of them..and believe me, Maggie has a loud enough bark that if Molly did "speak", you coudn't hear her!! LOL


----------



## ourdonbi (Feb 25, 2006)

Hello my name is donbi. I am a barkaholic

donbi + our neighborhood kids =








she barks and barks from a high tone to a deep tone to a growl
this really worries me... anyone experince this?

also she barks at anyone on the street when we go on our walks

she barks when the next door neighbors dog barks.. then she replys by barking... its real cute when my neighbor's dog bark cause they will take turns barking with one another and when they are done gossipping (barking) both dogs just kind of bark goodbye.

donbi's favorite thing to do these days is bark like crazy when we are watching the animal channel.
my boyfriend and i watch the show about the animal control officers rescuing dogs/cats.
well it starts whenever she hears dogs that need rescue on that show/channel ONLY.


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Chloe only barks if 'something' is outside, or someone rings the doorbell. She sometimes barks if the dog over the back barks, but she really is very very good.*



*Her brother was a real yapper though.*





*Dede and Chloe from down under*



*PS she will bark if a dog or cat comes on the screen on the TV!!







*


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey can be a big barker. Every spring when the windows are open are always fun with her. I usually take a soda can, place a few pennies in it and when she barks I shake it at her. This is the only thing that will get her attention and it does work with her. She has been pretty good this year with the barking but I think I might have to show her the can. She knows what it means when she sees the soda can so maybe this year I won't have to shake it at her. I can tell you the first time I did this when she was a puppy I scared her to death. She jumped up on my bed and peed! I learned to shake the can very gentle, just enough to get her attention.


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

> > _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom+Apr 19 2005, 01:48 PM-->
> >
> >
> >
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

Yup! He's still a pup - just under six months old (he's 23 weeks). I have been wondering if he will just start one day, but somehow I don't think so. There's absolutely no inclination to do so. He has no fear and loves new people and things. 

But maybe he will? Who knows. It won't matter to me unless it's out of control. I just find it kind of odd that he never makes a peep, that's all, and I was wondering if there are other dogs out there that stayed that way....
[/B][/QUOTE] 



At that age mine never barked, but i'd say in the past 3 months the boys have let rip & they are very vocal when speaking to me, especially Jools - he talks to me all the time. hehe. Luv it


----------



## Haven (Sep 22, 2005)

<span style="color:#3366FF">When he was around 4 months, he found his voice, and would bark bark bark! I would just say 'shhhhhhh' softly, give him a pat, and a treat. That seemed to work. Nowadays, Jinx hardly ever barks. If he's feeling "neglected" he will let us know by barking one time. He's never gone on a barking tirade (thank goodness). </span>


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Cooper and Gracie bark when the door bell rings or if they see another dog walking past the house.....thats it. They dont just bark to bark......which is a good thing.


----------



## my~baby~boyz (May 15, 2006)

My Blaze is also a BARKAHOLIC! At times it can be the most annoying ~ ear-splitting ~ embarrassing sound ~ and he can go on forever. My husband says he’s only doing his job ~ “protecting our house” ~ he is constantly on guard ~ the littlest sound or movement can set him off. If someone comes to the door……..LOOK OUT ~ you would think “killer Kujo” lived there. He sounds as if he’s going to rip you apart piece by piece (sounds mean ~ but once he sniffs you out ~ he’s happy and goes about his business). Finally ~ at the age of 4 ~ we have been able to get him to settle “a little” ~ he will do that under his breath bark…you know he’s dieing to let loose on the real thing but he fights to keep it in. 

Now ~ our little guy Cole ~ he hardly barks at all. It’s funny though because he will hear his big brother and he will start getting all excited ~ jumping all around ~ he will start to bark ~ but he doesn’t have a clue as to what is going on! He’s just playing with his big brother!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Thankfully Wilson is not much of a barker. I think he gets too excited when someone comes to visit or walks by in the yard, to remember to bark! I have heard him bark twice at somthing in the yard- I assume it was a squirrel. He usually barks only when we are playing with him and he gets excited. He also talks back when I tell him to do something he doesn't want to do- I try hard not to laugh, but gosh it's so cute!


----------



## susy (Jun 19, 2006)

Trixie has an extensive repertoire of sounds she'll make. The most amusing thing is that she's a howler!! She first did it when she was a little over two months and all of two pounds. I still can't figure out how such a tiny little girl can make such a big noise. She will also make this "meow" at me when she's annoyed with me. It's kind of reassuring since Trixie sounds much bigger than she really is so I don't have to worry about intruders so much- I just wish I could explain to her that the Swiffer isn't going to attack us.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> I am curious to know how common Angus's temperment is among other Malts. He never barks. And I mean *never* . Ever. Not at other dogs, people, anything. If anything, he loves to see new people -- it's someone new to kiss!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Archie barks when a boat goes by out back. Or a UPS truck, bycycle, or someone walking their dog out front. Abbey barks way too much!!!! Thank goodness for the "water pistol".


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

</span> 

Melanie


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> When both Mirco and Bella are barking, Mr Wookie will stand beside me looking at them like "what is all that noise about?" hehee</span>
> 
> </span>
> 
> Melanie[/B]


 

Nice to see you back Melanie









Sparkey Meows too like a cat, and other times he only barks when he can smell another dog outside or any noise from outside. but for me he meows


----------

